# Don't Starve (Together)



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 6, 2015)

I searched, and didn't find any thread related to this awesome gem. Please merge of another thread already exists.
*oyster.ignimgs.com/mediawiki/apis.ign.com/dont-starve/thumb/1/11/Don%27t_Starve.PNG/468px-Don%27t_Starve.PNG

I managed to survive a max of 20 with Willow. How about you guys ?


----------



## DVJex (Jan 8, 2015)

(Maybe an & in the title)
 I'm currently on day 23. Surviving hound waves only cause of the pigs nearby.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2015)

Highest I've gone is day 6. Anyways, waiting for the MP to get out of beta. It'll be epic fun to play with friends for sure 
 [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION] Give some tips. Also, how did we reuse a Campfire? I always end up making new ones.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 9, 2015)

There are actually two types of campfires. The fire pit which uses stone is reusable.
And the best place to camp is close to a pig village and beefalo herd. Not too close though, since the pigs can turn into werepigs on a full moon and the beefalo are aggressive during certain seasons.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah I was talking about the reusable one, how to light it again? 

My camping spots were setup mostly between trees(forest). Saw a monster hand(tentacle?) for the first time. Maintaining both food, brain and health seems rather tedious in this game. MP should make it better though


----------



## DVJex (Jan 9, 2015)

Add fuel to light it again. 
If there are tentacles in the area you're better off moving. The surface biome they're in is like a warzone. Get a farm set up for food. Sanity is the bigger problem.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 10, 2015)

I managed to keep sanity around 90% but got killed by a pig on the 7th day  I haven't found any fuel yet. Also, is it worth mining? I made the science machine but don't know how to use it


----------



## DVJex (Jan 10, 2015)

Werepigs?
And by fuel i mean generally. Any wood,flowers, or other things you can throw in the fire. Yea, you get rocks and flint from mines. Gold too (depends on the mine). 
Go near the science machine and you can prototype stuff. Prototype it once and you can make it again without needing the science machine.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 11, 2015)

Was waiting ,reading some recipe and got killed by tentacle.  Frustrating game.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 12, 2015)

The surface biome where the tentacles are is the most dangerous. And most monsters are really strong in the game, you have to either kite them or evade their attacks. After building some decent weapons and armor preferably.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 13, 2015)

Got killed by my boomarang. How do you use that ?


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 13, 2015)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Got killed by my boomarang. How do you use that ?



Lol. You need to catch it, when it returns. If its tricky for you, use space bar!!

- - - Updated - - -



thetechfreak said:


> I managed to keep sanity around 90% but got killed by a pig on the 7th day  I haven't found any fuel yet. Also, is it worth mining? I made the science machine but don't know how to use it



Pigs turn into Warepigs on full moon day. Keep away from them at all cost.
Like DVJex said, go near the science machine, you can prototype new things.
The cost of making things is high only for protype, from the next time you make it, the cost is usually less.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 13, 2015)

^^ I am yet to reach a full moon. Got killed by normal day pigs


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 13, 2015)

thetechfreak said:


> ^^ I am yet to reach a full moon. Got killed by normal day pigs



Woah... Normal pigs?? why?? did you attack them??
PS: you can befriend a normal pig if you offer him a piece of meat.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 14, 2015)

ariftwister said:


> Woah... Normal pigs?? why?? did you attack them??
> PS: you can befriend a normal pig if you offer him a piece of meat.


I tried to be smart to kill a normal pig with a tentacle when they were fighting another tentacle 

2-3 pigs chased me and I finally got killed in the jungle


----------



## DVJex (Jan 14, 2015)

You should have given it a while. They would have killed each other.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 14, 2015)

Lol.. Pigs are neutral. Sometimes they even help us out.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 15, 2015)

It will take a while before I learn this game. I always end up(more or less) chopping trees the whole day and eating berries


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 15, 2015)

Let me have some advice for you.. 
Choose a best place to Camp, build a fire pit there. Go out on day time, collect logs,bush,carrot everything, head back to camp at night, cook those food and eat. Now next day go in another direction and continue your adventure.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 16, 2015)

Get the minimap HUD mod from steam workshop. It's quite useful for exploring.


----------



## ariftwister (Jan 17, 2015)

any other interesting mod ?


----------



## DVJex (Jan 17, 2015)

There's a faster walking mod, multiple stack size increase mods and a bunch of others. Check out the workshop.


----------



## snap (Jan 17, 2015)

Cheating mods


----------



## DVJex (Jan 17, 2015)

The senior DS player finally pitches in .


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 30, 2015)

How do you play this game? i mean link for download? is it free ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 1, 2015)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> How do you play this game? i mean link for download? is it free ?



Buy base game here: Don't Starve on Steam

The multiplayer beta is currently going on, it will be released soon(you can get into beta by buying Don't Starve Together)


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone trying out the Together version ?


----------



## snap (Jun 29, 2015)

yeap.


----------



## ARb (Feb 16, 2016)

JojoTheDragon said:


> I searched, and didn't find any thread related to this awesome gem. Please merge of another thread already exists.
> *oyster.ignimgs.com/mediawiki/apis.ign.com/dont-starve/thumb/1/11/Don%27t_Starve.PNG/468px-Don%27t_Starve.PNG
> 
> I managed to survive a max of 20 with Willow. How about you guys ?



Is this game any good???:thinking_NF:


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2016)

Yeah it's good. We played multi-player for a few days but eventually moved back to our old "staple" games.  Dota, rocket league, etc. 

But DST is quite fun with friends.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Feb 17, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> Buy base game here: Don't Starve on Steam
> 
> The multiplayer beta is currently going on, it will be released soon(you can get into beta by buying Don't Starve Together)


Isnt it free ? Saw it on chrome store


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 17, 2016)

TechnoBOY said:


> Isnt it free ? Saw it on chrome store


Err no. The game is on Steam. Both the base game and Don't Starve together are separate and paid.


----------



## snap (Apr 1, 2016)

New expansion pack launched.


----------



## DVJex (Apr 1, 2016)

The new DLC seems like survival on water.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2016)

Who all have this installed? We should give this another go


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2016)

the game seems interesting!

- - - Updated - - -

i will see if i can manage to buy it. 


and on the other hand, i have a huuuge backlog to deal with.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2016)

[MENTION=148045]anirbandd[/MENTION] it's pretty fun with friends though. Me, [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] and a few other days had epic fun one evening. Just need to play it more regular. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbandd (Apr 11, 2016)

see that's the thing.. i had bought Evolve because a few of us thought it was good for MP. we had a couple of sessions which I could not attend. 

and now it lies forgotten. we mostly play BF4 and Insurgency. 

i hate to buy something and then not utilising it. waste of money..


----------



## snap (Apr 11, 2016)

I would play if a good player like [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION]  is leading us 

Game is difficult if you only wanna play casually.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2016)

Well you were causing issues that day too [MENTION=171297]snap[/MENTION] i.e not sharing resources etc. I became a ghost too


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2016)

I have survived till day 58 on Shipwrecked without cheats
after that its nightmare

focking volcanoes and those dragoon eggs falling from the sky


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh my God 58? How long did it take? The longest we got together when we played was probably a week. 
I was the first to turn into a ghost.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 12, 2016)

Which one to buy DS or DST ? What about DLCs ? Are they for both ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 12, 2016)

DS with Shipwrecked for solo adventure
DST for multiplayer

*dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/72261408/20160412160652_1.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

I lost my **** when the volcano erupted and destroyed my entire base..
whatever little remnants of my base remained was destroyed by the dragoons that spawned from the volcano chunks


----------



## DVJex (Apr 13, 2016)

snap said:


> I would play if a good player like [MENTION=158584]DVJex[/MENTION]  is leading us


Game is easier if there were less freeloaders .


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2016)

DVJex said:


> Game is easier if there were less freeloaders .


You use hax in this game too?  /s

That being said I'm downloading the game as we speak. Should be able to play soon


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 13, 2016)

I have played previous versions but Textures look much better in this and the size is same!! What sorcery is this??


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2016)

Its recommended you try the equipment increase mod.. It lets you equip backpack and armor at same time


----------



## DVJex (Apr 13, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> You use hax in this game too?  /s
> 
> That being said I'm downloading the game as we speak. Should be able to play soon


Knowledge is not the same as your wall hacks.



ariftwister said:


> I have played previous versions but Textures look much better in this and the size is same!! What sorcery is this??



Maybe compression?


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 14, 2016)

I thought they improved those textures in this shipwrecked version!!

Edit: Yup.. Played again without Shipwrecked DLC and they seem not as good!!


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 18, 2016)

ariftwister said:


> I thought they improved those textures in this shipwrecked version!!
> 
> Edit: Yup.. Played again without Shipwrecked DLC and they seem not as good!!


How is this even possible? I think the textures for the assets related to DLC probably are improved rather than anything else.

Is there any info about this on official dev forums or anywhere?


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 19, 2016)

thetechfreak said:


> How is this even possible? I think the textures for the assets related to DLC probably are improved rather than anything else.
> 
> Is there any info about this on official dev forums or anywhere?



what if they used new/improved textures for the DLC ??

Edit: Yes.. The images folder in main game is ~50MB while the images folder in DLC0002 (shipwrecked) is ~90MB. So they didn't reuse any textures from main game.


----------



## bulletproof (Oct 5, 2016)

Nice! I made it to Day 19


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 21, 2016)

pocket edition available on play store!


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 21, 2016)

ANyone want to play DST, please ping me on whatsapp or steam..


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 2, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> ANyone want to play DST, please ping me on whatsapp or steam..



Still finding players??


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 2, 2017)

ariftwister said:


> Still finding players??



Ek bar bhi nhi khela hun bhai
pls dont make me cry


----------

